# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Μικρά hagerόκουτα σε νέες περιπέτειες!

## antony++

Πριν κανα-δυό βδομάδες ανέβηκα στη ταράτσα να κατεβάσω το feeder που είχε γεμίσει νερά και τι να δώ! Το πλαστικό μου κουτάκι που φιλοξενούσε το router είχε αραχνιάσει!  ::  Επειδή λοιπόν, από τη μία δεν θέλουμε να ρουτάρουμε αρθρόποδα και από την άλλη πάντα ανησυχούσα για το πόσο καλό είναι να βάζει κανείς χύμα το router μέσα σε ένα πλαστικό κουτί, είπα να λάβω τα μέτρα μου (είχε γεμίσει και σκόνη). Επί της ευκαιρίας που μου ζητήθηκε να στήσω και άλλους δύο κόμβους σε δύο φίλους είπα να το ξαναδώ το θέμα του "ταρατσοκουτιού" από την αρχή.

Διάβασα στο forum πέρι πολλών και διάφορων κατασκευών, για ανεμιστήρες, φίλτρα, τροφοδοσίες σε ταράτσες, κτλ. και κατέληξα στη "κλασσική" και δοκιμασμένη λύση του Hager FL-01A. Μπορώ να πώ ότι αρκετές από τις υλοποιήσεις που είδα ήταν αξιοζήλευτες... Αγόρασα τρία κουτάκια. Το ένα θα έπαιρνε το routerboard 532 που έχω στη ταράτσα και για τα άλλα 2 περέμεναν ένα routerboard 153 και ένα linksys WRT54G αντίστοιχα.

Η μεθοδολογία που ακολουθήθηκε ήταν η εξής:
* Αριστερά έγινε τρύπα για 80άρη ανεμιστήρα (με ποτηροτρύπανο 83mm)
* Ο ανεμιστήρας προστατεύεται από υδραυλική σωλήνα "Γ" 75mm (που "ανοίγει" από τη μια μεριά και προσαρμόζεται ακριβώς στη τρύπα του ανεμιστήρα)
* Για τη στήριξη της γωνίας, ήθελα να αποφύγω τη κόλλα, οπότε βιδώθηκε στη θέση της με 4 μικρά "Γ" από "τσέρκι" (αυτό το έμαθα πρόσφατα ότι το λένε έτσι... - καλά το λέω; )
* Μια ελάχιστη χαραμάδα μεταξύ γωνίας και κουτιού καλύφθηκε με σιλικόνη
* Οι βάσεις τρυπήθηκαν για να στηρίξουν τα boards και τις τροφοδοσίες τους αντίστοιχα
* Από τις τροφοδοσίες (και στις 3 περιπτώσεις 12V) δίνεται παράλληλα ρεύμα και στα boards και στα ανεμηστήρια (τα routerboard μπορούσαν να πάνε απ'ευθείας στο PoE, αλλά τότε ο ανεμιστήρας από που θα έπαιρνε; )  :: 
* Προς αποφυγή δυσάρεστων καταστάσεων σε περίπτωση που κολλήσει ο ανεμιστήρας ή χαλάσει, έβαλα μια ασφάλεια 0.4Α στη διαδρομή του ανεμιστήρα προς τη τροφοδοσία (αυτό το πρότεινε ένας φίλος ως απλή λύση - είμαι ανοιχτός σε άλλες προτάσεις...)
* Από κάτω από το κουτί, ανοίχτηκε μια τρύπα πίσω αριστερά για έναν "στυπιοθλίπτη" (καλά το λέω; ), με τη προοπτική να περνάνε από εκεί όποια καλώδια ρεύματος/δικτύου (2.5 cm από την αριστερή άκρη και 2.5cm από πίσω - αν θυμάμαι καλά)
* Επίσης από κάτω, γίναν οι τρύπες για τους N-type connectors. Στο ένα κουτί 4, στο άλλο 3 και στο τελευταίο 1. Οι τρύπες γίναν συμμετρικά (2.5cm από την άκρη και 6.5cm και 10cm από πίσω - αν θυμάμαι καλά)
* Αφαιρέθηκε το κάλυμμα της βάσης και στη θέση του βιδώθηκε (με τις ίδιες βίδες) φίλτρο από απορροφητήρα που είχε κοπεί στην ίδια διάσταση
* Στη πλάτη βιδώθηκαν στις τρύπες που υπήρχαν ήδη (ταίριαξαν γάντι!) τα κλασσικά στηρίγματα ιστού του praktiker. Τις βίδες τις είχα ήδη, οπότε δεν έχω τις ακριβείς διαστάσεις, αλλά στο πάχος και το σπείρωμα είναι ακριβώς ίδιες με το "U" που έχουν τα στηρίγματα ιστού. Στο μήκος ήταν 2cm, αλλά αν ήταν και λίγο μεγαλύτερες ίσως καλύτερα.

Παρακάτω ακολουθούν χιλιάδες ακόμα λέξεις σε μορφή φωτογραφιών...  ::   ::   :: 
Το δύο πρώτα μπήκαν ήδη σε λειτουργία, το τρίτο αναμένεται σύντομα.
Άντε να γεμίσουν τα interfaces με BB-links (και αν δεν τραβάει το routerboard να έχουμε δικαιολογία να φτιάξουμε και άλλο κουτάκι!)  ::

----------


## antony++

Φωτογραφιών συνέχεια...

----------


## antony++

Και πάνω στον ιστό!

----------


## tyson

Πολύ ωραίος!
Αύριο και εγώ θα κάνω το ίδιο σε 2 φίλους μου πελάτες. 
Θα βγάλουμε τα πλαστικά κουτιά (μακριά από αυτά) και θα βάλουμε 2 ίδια κουτάκια. 

Χαίρομαι που κάνουν γάντι τα πιασίματα από πράκτικερ γιατί δεν το είχα τσεκάρει αυτό.

Να σου πω, μήπως πρέπει να βάλεις σιλικόνη εκεί που εφάρμοσες το ανεμιστηράκι με το κουτί; Για να είσαι σίγουρος...

Και έχω και μία ακόμα απορία. Αν χρησιμοποιηθούν οι άλλες τρύπες για να μπει στον τοίχο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να γλείψει το νερό τις βίδες και να μπει μέσα; Ακραίο ε;

Τι λέτε;

----------


## tyson

Οκ την είδα τη σιλικόνη, ωραίος!

----------


## antoniosk

Ωραιες κατασκευές.

Σίγουρα εκει που ειναι οι τρυπες πρεπει να μπει κατι για να εμποδιση την εισοδο του νερου.

Η μονη απορία μου ειναι αν κατάλαβα καλά ανεβασες και χρησιμοποιεις 220 V πάνω στον ιστό? Ελπίζω να υπαρχει η καταληλη ασφάλεια στον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα για κάθε ενδεχόμενο αλλά δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο δουλευει εκτος σπιτιού.

----------


## antony++

> Και έχω και μία ακόμα απορία. Αν χρησιμοποιηθούν οι άλλες τρύπες για να μπει στον τοίχο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να γλείψει το νερό τις βίδες και να μπει μέσα; Ακραίο ε;


Αν θες να βιδώσεις το κουτί στον τοίχο, χρησιμοποίησε το kit της hager, για να μην ανοίξεις τρύπες στη πλάτη και να μη φοβάσαι τίποτα σχετικό με νερά!

Δες αυτό:

http://catalogue.hagergroup.fr/default? ... l&pr=10215

----------


## tyson

Μα έχει τρύπες στην πλάτη! Είναι εκεί που είναι αυτά τα μαύρα τα λαστιχάκια τα οποία αφαιρούνται.

Δεν θέλω τώρα να δώσω παραπάνω χρήματα. 
Να βάλω λες καμιά σιλικόνη γύρω από τη βίδα;

----------


## gas

Πραγματι η δουλεια σου ειναι πολυ ωραια και νοικοκυρεμενη.
Θα ηθελα μονο να κανω δυο επισημανσεις:
α)Καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται τα 220V στις ταρατσες ειδικα αν ειναι κοινοχρηστες μονο σαν τελευταια λυση αναγκης και με μεγαλη προσοχη.
β)Στις υλοποιησεις r/b τυπου 532,153,112 απο οτι ξερω και εχω και ο ιδιος διαπιστωσει δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η χρηση fan καθωτι χρησιμοποιουν ειδικες cpu και δεν κολλανε ουτε στις μεγαλες ζεστες του καλοκαιριου.
Και κατι τελευταιο για το οποιο δεν ειμαι απολυτως σιγουρος.Μονο το 532 μπορει να σηκωσει 3 links και αυτα οριακα.

----------


## pathfinder

Εγω παντως στο δικο μου WRap δεν του εκανα καμμια τρυπα για εξαερισμο... απο τον σεπτεμβρη που το εχω δεν επαθε τπτ. Μαλιστα για να αποφυγω τισ τρυπες απο το καπακι του εφτιαξα ενα ιδιο με τις ιδιες διαστασεις και το Original το κρατησα για Backup.  ::  Μεχρι στιγμης δουλευει ρολοι.

----------


## pilgrim

Μπραβο και απο εμενα και παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια αλλα και προσεγμενη!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## acoul

Εύγε !!! πολλές εργατοώρες και άφθονο μεράκι !! Μπράβο. Μια παρατήρηση, τα RouterBoard παίρνουν PoE που σημαίνει πως θα μπορούσες να τα τροφοδοτίσεις μέσα από το ethernet από κάτω χωρίς το άγχος των 220Volt πάνω στην ταράτσα ... και πάλι μπράβο για τη σκληρή και ωραία δουλειά !!! αν μπορείς να βάλεις τα κουτιά πίσω από κανένα πιάτο ώστε να έχουν σκιά τις πολύ ζεστές ώρες τον Αύγουστο ακόμη καλύτερα. Φίλτρα στις τρύπες εισαγωγής αέρα για έντομα κλπ... τα embedded δεν χρειάζονται τρύπες ειδικά όταν δουλεύουν οικολογικά στα links που εξυπηρετούν  ::

----------


## rasputin

*ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ !* Ο ΙΣΤΟΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΑΛΒΑΝΙΖΕ ΚΑΤΑ Τ΄ΑΛΛΑ *ΤΕΛΕΙΟ !* (ΛΟΓΩ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ)

----------


## papashark

> Εύγε !!! πολλές εργατοώρες και άφθονο μεράκι !! Μπράβο. Μια παρατήρηση, τα RouterBoard παίρνουν PoE που σημαίνει πως θα μπορούσες να τα τροφοδοτίσεις μέσα από το ethernet από κάτω χωρίς το άγχος των 220Volt πάνω στην ταράτσα ... και πάλι μπράβο για τη σκληρή και ωραία δουλειά !!! αν μπορείς να βάλεις τα κουτιά πίσω από κανένα πιάτο ώστε να έχουν σκιά τις πολύ ζεστές ώρες τον Αύγουστο ακόμη καλύτερα. Φίλτρα στις τρύπες εισαγωγής αέρα για έντομα κλπ... τα embedded δεν χρειάζονται τρύπες ειδικά όταν δουλεύουν οικολογικά στα links που εξυπηρετούν


Τα RB δεν είναι wrap.... Δουλεύουν μέχρι 70 βαθμούς κελσίου, οπότε δεν έχουν ανάγκη

----------


## antony++

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!  ::   ::   ::  




> α)Καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται τα 220V στις ταρατσες ειδικα αν ειναι κοινοχρηστες μονο σαν τελευταια λυση αναγκης και με μεγαλη προσοχη.





> Μια παρατήρηση, τα RouterBoard παίρνουν PoE που σημαίνει πως θα μπορούσες να τα τροφοδοτίσεις μέσα από το ethernet από κάτω χωρίς το άγχος των 220Volt πάνω στην ταράτσα ...


Το συγκεκριμένο κουτί που είναι στις φωτογραφίες όντως δεν έχει PoE. Το άλλο routerboard (φωτογραφίες σύντομα) π.χ. τροφοδοτείται κανονικά μέσω PoE injector στα 12V (παρόλλο που μπορεί να δουλέψει απευθείας από το PoE).

Γιατί όμως αυτή η συσσωρευμένη ανησυχία σχετικά με τα 220V στη ταράτσα; Έχω δει τόσα "ταρατσοπισιά" στο forum που φαντάστηκα ότι είναι πλέον κοινή πρακτική. Υπάρχει κάτι ιδιαίτερο που δεν ξέρω/πρέπει να προσέξω;




> β)Στις υλοποιησεις r/b τυπου 532,153,112 απο οτι ξερω και εχω και ο ιδιος διαπιστωσει δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η χρηση fan καθωτι χρησιμοποιουν ειδικες cpu και δεν κολλανε ουτε στις μεγαλες ζεστες του καλοκαιριου.





> Εγω παντως στο δικο μου WRap δεν του εκανα καμμια τρυπα για εξαερισμο... απο τον σεπτεμβρη που το εχω δεν επαθε τπτ.


Και εγώ είχα το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα στη ταράτσα για πολλούς μήνες χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Ο ανεμιστήρας μπήκε κυρίως για την υγρασία... (είμαι 200 μέτρα από τη θάλασσα...)




> Ο ΙΣΤΟΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΑΛΒΑΝΙΖΕ


Ο ιστός νομίζω είναι γαλβανιζέ... Το κακό είναι ότι είναι κοντός και έχει μια κεραία τηλεόρασης πάνω. Αυτό είναι το επόμενο μεγάλο project.  ::

----------


## manoskol

μια μικρή παρατήρηση καλο θα είναι για τα pigtail τα βγάζεις απο το 
καπάκι του hager.... εφόσον βολέυει....
Επίσης η σιλικόνη σιγα σιγά φέυγει .... με την βροχή.... μην την λυπάσε
δεν ειναι διαγωνισμος ομορφιάς βάλε μπόλικη  ::

----------


## koum6984

> Τα RB δεν είναι wrap.... Δουλεύουν μέχρι 70 βαθμούς κελσίου, οπότε δεν έχουν ανάγκη


papashark ++++++++
Τα r/b ειναι σκυλια του πολεμου ειναι κατι αντιστοιχο με τα wrt απλα παιζουν .
Δεν κολανε δεν θελουν restart δεν μασανε απο θερμοκρασιες.

----------


## manoskol

- δεν εχουν quagga (αυτονομα-ακόμα)  ::

----------


## antony++

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες από το δεύτερο κουτί (με το routerboard 153). Παίζει στον κόμβο #10553 - rabbitHole.

----------


## papashark

Aντώνη σου αρέσουν βλέπω τα routerboard  ::  

Που να δεις την νέα σειρά, μετά τα hagerκουτα, θα έρθουν τα τσιγαρόκουτα...  :: 



Α, και μια μικρή παρατήρηση, ο συνθιοθλήπτης είναι too much με τόσες τρύπες στο κουτί  ::

----------


## alasondro

nice work!

----------


## vmanolis

> Στις υλοποιησεις r/b τυπου 532,153,112 απο οτι ξερω και εχω και ο ιδιος διαπιστωσει *δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η χρηση fan* καθωτι χρησιμοποιουν ειδικες cpu και δεν κολλανε ουτε στις μεγαλες ζεστες του καλοκαιριου.





> τα *RouterBoard παίρνουν PoE* που σημαίνει πως θα μπορούσες να τα τροφοδοτίσεις μέσα από το ethernet από κάτω χωρίς το άγχος των 220Volt πάνω στην ταράτσα


+ + + + +

----------


## XIII

καλησπερα
καλη δουλεια εκανες
αλλα θα εχεις προβλημα με την βροχη
η σιλικονη που εβαλες δεν πιανει στην ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη
με αποτελεσμα να μπουν νερα με τα απο λιγο καιρο

καλυτερα να κανεις τρυπες μεχρι να μπει η γωνια εστω δυο ποντους
να ξυσεις την βαφη γυρω απο την γωνια αλλα και την γωνια , και μετα να το μονωσης μεσα - εξω . βρες ομως μια σιλικονη που μπορεις να την βαψεις απο πανω γιατι ορισμενες δεν βαφονται και σκαει η μπογια αλλιως βαλε θερμοσιλικονη.

καλε κατασκευες  ::

----------


## antony++

Μετά από 2 απροβλημάτιστους μήνες (κιού σου! - που λέει και η διαφήμιση...), έγινε αλλαγή φίλτρου. Είναι απίστευτο τι είχε μαζέψει το προηγούμενο σε τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα...  :: 

(Τί αναπνέουμε!!!)

----------


## pathfinder

> Μετά από 2 απροβλημάτιστους μήνες (κιού σου! - που λέει και η διαφήμιση...), έγινε αλλαγή φίλτρου. Είναι απίστευτο τι είχε μαζέψει το προηγούμενο σε τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα... 
> 
> (Τί αναπνέουμε!!!)


Μια απο τα ιδια και το δικο μου φιλτρο!!! Αλλα δεν το εχω αλλαξει ...αφου φανταζομαι περναει ο αερας...

----------


## nikpanGR

Πολύ καλός και Μερακλής.....Μπράβο....

----------


## FIREBALL

Φαντάσου τι αναπνέουμε κάθε μέρα!

----------


## nicolouris

Πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά μπράβο!!!
Μία παρατήρηση, δεν είναι λίγο παρακινδυνευμένο τα καλώδια του ρεύματος να τα έχεις έτσι χύμα?Και επίσης να παίρνεις την γείωση κατευθείαν από το κουτί? (Αν κατάλαβα από κει παίρνεις γείωση)

----------


## azisi

> Πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά μπράβο!!!
> Μία παρατήρηση, δεν είναι λίγο παρακινδυνευμένο τα καλώδια του ρεύματος να τα έχεις έτσι χύμα?Και επίσης να παίρνεις την γείωση κατευθείαν από το κουτί? (Αν κατάλαβα από κει παίρνεις γείωση)


Δεν παίρνει τη γείωση από το κουτί... Έχει γειώσει το κουτί...

----------


## antony++

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nicolouris
> 
> Πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά μπράβο!!!
> Μία παρατήρηση, δεν είναι λίγο παρακινδυνευμένο τα καλώδια του ρεύματος να τα έχεις έτσι χύμα?Και επίσης να παίρνεις την γείωση κατευθείαν από το κουτί? (Αν κατάλαβα από κει παίρνεις γείωση)
> 
> 
> Δεν παίρνει τη γείωση από το κουτί... Έχει γειώσει το κουτί...


Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα... Δεν ξέρω ποιό ακριβώς είναι το σωστό... Στην αρχή είχα γειώσει το κουτί, μετά την έβγαλα τη γείωση (διάβασα κάτι περί γειωμένων και κεραυνών κτλ.). Αλήθεια, ξέρει κανείς πώς πρέπει να γίνεται;

----------


## nicolouris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nicolouris
> 
> Πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά μπράβο!!!
> Μία παρατήρηση, δεν είναι λίγο παρακινδυνευμένο τα καλώδια του ρεύματος να τα έχεις έτσι χύμα?Και επίσης να παίρνεις την γείωση κατευθείαν από το κουτί? (Αν κατάλαβα από κει παίρνεις γείωση)
> 
> 
> Δεν παίρνει τη γείωση από το κουτί... Έχει γειώσει το κουτί...


Ναι αυτό λέω! Νομίζω πως είναι λάθος.Διότι αν περάσει ρεύμα απο το κουτί δεν θα έχει από που να φύγει, οπότε έτσι και το ακουμπάει κανείς εκείνη τη στιγμή θα γίνει πυροτέχνημα!

Πιστεύω πως τη γείωση πρέπει να την βάλεις κανονικά στο καλώδιο που παίρνεις το ρεύμα, δλδ από την πρίζα του σπιτιού σου.  ::

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από azisi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nicolouris
> 
> ...


αυτό έχει κάνει... έρχεται το καλώδιο από την πρίζα του σπιτιού και το συνδέει στο μετασχηματιστή, ο οποίος δεν έχει ακροδέκτη για γείωση, οπότε η γείωση συνδέεται μόνο με το κουτί.

----------


## nicolouris

Και από το κουτί μετά που πάει?

----------


## nicolouris

(Όποιος είχε διαβάσει αυτό που έγραψα πριν το edit απλά το ξεχνάει)
Η γείωση είναι λάθος!Αν γίνει ένα βραχυκύκλωμα το ρεύμα δεν θα έχει από που να φύγει! Διότι το κουτί δεν είναι γειωμένο πουθενά!
Βγάλε το καλώδιο της γείωσης, μόνωσέ το με μονωτική και άστο χύμα μες στο κουτί.

----------


## azisi

> (Όποιος είχε διαβάσει αυτό που έγραψα πριν το edit απλά το ξεχνάει)
> Η γείωση είναι λάθος!Αν γίνει ένα βραχυκύκλωμα το ρεύμα δεν θα έχει από που να φύγει! Διότι το κουτί δεν είναι γειωμένο πουθενά!
> Βγάλε το καλώδιο της γείωσης, μόνωσέ το με μονωτική και άστο χύμα μες στο κουτί.


Το κουτί είναι γειωμένο και συνδεμένο με τη γείωση του σπιτιού μέσω της πρίζας που παίρνει ρευμα το RB.

----------


## nicolouris

Το RB δεν έχει γείωση.Πως είναι δυνατόν ρε γμτ να γειώνεται όλο το σύστημα?
Αν είσαι γνώστης του θέματος δώσε μία ολοκληρωμένη απάντηση και μην μου το παίζεις είρωνας όπως στα παραπάνω ποστ!
Τέσπα δεν θέλω να το συνεχίσω και να χαλάσω το τοπικ.

----------


## azisi

> Το RB δεν έχει γείωση.Πως είναι δυνατόν ρε γμτ να γειώνεται όλο το σύστημα?


Δεν έγραψα πουθενά ότι το RB γειώνεται. Για το hagerοκουτο γίνεται η όλη δουλειά.

http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=13483

υπάρχει ένα καλώδιο που ξεκινάει από το σπίτι και πηγαίνει στο hageroκουτο. Εκεί ξεγυμνώνεται το καλώδιο και συνδέεται 
(α) φάση-ουδέτερος για να συνδεθεί ο μετασχηματιστής και να πάρει ρεύμα το RB 
και (β) η γείωση (πράσινο-κίτρινο) στο hageroκουτο

Άρα το hageroκουτο είναι γειωμένο.

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι τι θα γίνει σε περίπτωση κεραυνού...




> Αν είσαι γνώστης του θέματος δώσε μία ολοκληρωμένη απάντηση και μην μου το παίζεις είρωνας όπως στα παραπάνω ποστ!
> Τέσπα δεν θέλω να το συνεχίσω και να χαλάσω το τοπικ.


έκανα edit το παραπάνω post

----------


## nicolouris

Αυτά που είπες είναι αναλυτικά σχετικά με τα χρώματα των καλωδίων. Δεν ζητούσα αυτό, δεν πειράζει.
Σχετικά με τον κεραυνό δεν τίθεται θέμα, αν πέσει κεραυνός δεν σε σώνει τπτ. Πρέπει να έχεις πολλά διασκορπισμένα αλεξικέραυνα κλπ...
Μιλάμε πάντα για την περίπτωση που δημιουργηθούν επαγωγικά ρεύματα.

----------


## antony++

Ας μεταφέρουμε τη συζήτηση περί γείωσης εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=368532#368532

προκειμένου να ακούσουμε και τις απόψεις άλλων...  ::  

Thx

----------


## nitako

antony++ είπες έκανες την τρύπα για τον ανεμιστήρα με ποτηροδραπανο,
τι ποτηροδραπανο χρησιμοποίησες ?
κάνει αυτο για τα ξύλα?

----------


## minoas

> τι ποτηροδραπανο χρησιμοποίησες ?
> κάνει αυτο για τα ξύλα?


Όχι και με ξύλου θα φας τα δόντια ,θα χρειαστείς οπωσδήποτε ένα ποτήρι μέταλλου αλλά είναι σχετικά ακριβά .(αν το θέλεις μόνο για μια τρύπα ) .
Μπορείς και με μια σέγα μέταλλου , ζωγραφίσεις τη διάμετρο ανοίγεις μια τρύπα με το τρυπάνι ή το γεμίζεις τρύπες με το τρυπάνι και μετά το λιμάρης

----------


## Vigor

> antony++ είπες έκανες την τρύπα για τον ανεμιστήρα με ποτηροδραπανο,
> τι ποτηροδραπανο χρησιμοποίησες ?
> κάνει αυτο για τα ξύλα?


Μετά από το σχετικό search στο forum:
*ποτηράκι για τρυπάνι*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28678 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28678 Internet

----------


## nitako

Thanks!!

----------


## antony++

Αν δεν θες να αγοράσεις τρυπάνι, στείλε μου ένα pm να περάσεις μια μέρα απο εδώ να κάνουμε τη τρύπα "μπαμ-μπαμ" που λένε...  ::

----------


## mixio

Αυτα τα κουτια απο που τα αγοραζετε;;
Θελω να βαλω ενα rb532.

----------


## nitako

> Αν δεν θες να αγοράσεις τρυπάνι, στείλε μου ένα pm να περάσεις μια μέρα απο εδώ να κάνουμε τη τρύπα "μπαμ-μπαμ" που λένε...


Ευχαριστω αλλα πηγα και αγορασα ενα (γυρω στα 35ε)

Ευχαριστω πάντως!!  ::

----------


## antony++

> Αυτα τα κουτια απο που τα αγοραζετε;;
> Θελω να βαλω ενα rb532.


Πήγαινε σε ένα οποιοδήποτε "σοβαρό" μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμό και θα βρεις.

----------

